# Sennheiser GSP 350. Microphone stops working when I open any game



## Aceman.au (Feb 25, 2018)

So I've never experienced anything like this.

What I've tried so far.
- Restarting PC.
- Reinstalling the official software and restarting.
- Unplugging and re-plugging it in. (different USB slots too)
- Unchecking/rechecking exclusive control setting.

Seriously, I'm already out of ideas. Not sure what to do. Help me TPU, you're my only hope.
Edit: I have not installed any new software or games recently either. This is totally out of the blue and only happened today. I can use the microphone fine as long as Im not running a game. I'm even speaking in Teamspeak with it.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow, ok. I think I've fixed it by accident while fiddling around.

It appears to be the Realtek audio being the issue here. I don't use my onboard sound card as my headset is a USB headset only and my speakers are plugged into an ASUS sound card.

Step by step fix:

I went into recording devices
I enabled STEREO MIX (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Then I set that Stereo Mix as the DEFAULT DEVICE (At this point it took over both input and output devices without my permission )
Then set my Sennheiser headset as default recording and playback devices in their respective windows even though they both still said they were the default devices when they weren't
Headset microphone is currently functioning while in game now. I'll update the thread if it goes again. Should I completely disable Realtek audio??? Or will windows just force it to work again?


----------

